# junior mma league.



## drop bear (May 27, 2014)

A little look at the kiddies getting their mma in.

http://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu.be&v=gVmw4A1ltrY


----------



## MJS (May 27, 2014)

That was awesome! Thanks for posting that!  It's good to see something quality for a change, as well as some good sportsmanship.


----------



## donnaTKD (May 27, 2014)

mint 

it's always good to know that there are new stars coming through the ranks


----------

